# euromills!!



## solas12 (Mar 1, 2013)

Please can someone explain to me when buying a euromillions ticket in Portugal what the 'Joker' means or how to check the result??? I'm sure it's something very simple??


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Joker cost a 1€ you need to X yes or no, random number generated, on separate ticket

Match 7 500,000€
Match 6 50,000€
Match 5 5,000€
Match 4 500€

you can check results here https://www.jogossantacasa.pt/


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

You can also "bet" online ,once it's set up it will take 2-3 mins to place a bet & if you win your notified by e-mail


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Joker cost a 1€ you need to X yes or no, random number generated, on separate ticket
> 
> Match 7 500,000€
> Match 6 50,000€
> ...


I looked at the above website and noticed that the minimum prize is 5.00€, so how many numbers do you have to match to win this amount? The Joker number that was generated on the ticket was not random, it was the number printed in the Joker yes or no box on my euromilhoes ticket and as I use the same ticket every week, presumably I will have the same number generated again.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Presumably 3 sites slightly conflicting on information


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Presumably 3 sites slightly conflicting on information


I'm a WINNER:clap2: That is, if as you say, 3 matches win. I suppose the only way to generate a different Joker number every week is to complete a new euromilhoes ticket.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes it's totally random i beleive


----------

